# Double practices



## OliveGroveHarrier (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi. With HS and Club about to start simultaneously, does anyone have experience with double sessions? My 05 midfielder is facing HS practices on M/Tu and games W/F. Meanwhile, club is Tu/Th with games Sat. And then tournaments? Travel?  Cross-country runners and swimmers can train 7d/week no problem, but they don't get kicked quite as much. I'm not too worried about motivation, but I am concerned about the physical toll such as overuse injury.  Is a double workout on Tue reasonable if his grades and attitude are kept up and Sun is rest day?  What can a parent or coach look for as a warning sign? Thank you.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 7, 2021)

If you have those concerns why do both?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 8, 2021)

Our coach had an ECRL game this weekend and mentioned that the kids looked exhausted.  Apparently they are practicing and playing every day of the week. Talk about soccer burnout for high school kids!


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Our coach had an ECRL game this weekend and mentioned that the kids looked exhausted.  Apparently they are practicing and playing every day of the week. Talk about soccer burnout for high school kids!


I would say being locked out of soccer for 12 months would make kids exhausted after they played a match.  I know a few players that like to do both HS & Club and are not exhausted.  I would tell club player to practice club only and then play in all the hs games   That right there is paradise.  Games and more games.  Do NOT do double practices.  That is insane.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 8, 2021)

I would not have my kid do double practices - it is going to take a physical toll.  My kid has HS practices/games M-F, and it looks like club games on Saturdays & Sundays for the next several months.   Club has practices twice each week and she will need to miss 1 day of HS soccer to train with her club.  She won't be doing any extra keeper work during this period.  Two club games this weekend; I did not see the Saturday game, but the girls were tired on Sunday - you could tell.  If your kid won't moderate the practices, then you should (IMO).


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I would not have my kid do double practices - it is going to take a physical toll.  My kid has HS practices/games M-F, and it looks like club games on Saturdays & Sundays for the next several months.   Club has practices twice each week and she will need to miss 1 day of HS soccer to train with her club.  She won't be doing any extra keeper work during this period.  Two club games this weekend; I did not see the Saturday game, but the girls were tired on Sunday - you could tell.  If your kid won't moderate the practices, then you should (IMO).


I count 30 games ((hs+club)) in the next 12 weeks.  This does not include playoffs.  The only double of anything that I suggest is a double shot of expresso


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2021)

Both club and HS coaches has to be in agreement on both games and practices. It's only the beginning and injuries will be inevitable if both coaches don't know what is happening in each others training.


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Both club and HS coaches has to be in agreement on both games and practices. It's only the beginning and injuries will be inevitable if both coaches don't know what is happening in each others training.


Communication is key Eagle.  The war on HS Soccer will never end.  It's clear some HS Coaches are clueless and vice versa.  The month of May will be insane if HS team makes CIF and ECNL team is making a Champions League playoff run.  Push will come down to shove and I can;t wait tell see all that dilemma play out.  If there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 8, 2021)

crush said:


> Communication is key Eagle.  The war on HS Soccer will never end.  It's clear some HS Coaches are clueless and vice versa.  The month of May will be insane if HS team makes CIF and ECNL team is making a Champions League playoff run.  Push will come down to shove and I can;t wait tell see all that dilemma play out.  If there is a will, there is a way.


I put the blame on ECNL.  Why would you throw in so many games in a short period of time?  Injuries will happen due to mismanagement of  ECNL/DA.   There’s a reason why professional teams don’t play more than 1 game every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I put the blame on ECNL.  Why would you throw in so many games in a short period of time?  Injuries will happen due to mismanagement of  ECNL/DA.   There’s a reason why professional teams don’t play more than 1 game every 3 to 4 days.


I put the blame on others but I wont say WHO.  Parents also have to share in the blame.  Their desperate to see their child play one more time before they move out of the house.  I was talking to a parent with a senior and they were both in tears yesterday.  Their senior year ripped away from them or actually stolen, MOO!!  Senior year is a very valuable year, just saying.  Slow down is all I can say.  Manage minutes and step in as a parent if you have to.  I know coaches don't like it when papa or mama bear step in for the safety of their child but this calls for action.  At least ECNL has no games in April


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 8, 2021)

My daughter has chosen the forgo her Senior year of soccer. She’s burned out by the politics side of club/HS soccer. She has some things lined up to play over seas at a low level after graduation. I believe not every kid/adult can handle the same work load. Why not choose one, commit 2 days to cardio, 2-3 days to a gym each week? Or something like that instead of soccer 24/7? My younger son just told be he isn’t enjoying the 24/7/365 grind of soccer anymore. He wants to go back to playing each sport that aligns with Spring/Winter/Fall. Honestly I was so happy and proud to hear it directly from him.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 8, 2021)

So far our high school coach is only doing light one hour practice twice a week. He probably knows the conflict that is occurring and doesn't want to over strain players. My kid ends up double practice those days though. Right now she has Thursday off and one day on the weekends so that is good and I may have to cancel private sessions for a month to so she gets an additional recovery period.  Parents need to monitor their kids and ensure they have adequate recovery time or injuries will happen.


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> So far our high school coach is only doing light one hour practice twice a week. He probably knows the conflict that is occurring and doesn't want to over strain players. My kid ends up double practice those days though. Right now she has Thursday off and one day on the weekends so that is good and I may have to cancel private sessions for a month to so she gets an additional recovery period.  Parents need to monitor their kids and ensure they have adequate recovery time or injuries will happen.


100%.  Also, check on their mental state.  These times are not like anything we had to deal with as kids.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 8, 2021)

We also have to remember that not every player on the HS team is also on a club team, so the HS coach has to train the entire team, but could perhaps make some concessions to the club players if they can work something out.

My son has HS games scheduled on just about every practice day that he has for his club team, so that's where we're going to have an issue. It's the club coach that we have to work something out with now.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2021)

electrichead72 said:


> We also have to remember that not every player on the HS team is also on a club team, so the HS coach has to train the entire team, but could perhaps make some concessions to the club players if they can work something out.
> 
> My son has HS games scheduled on just about every practice day that he has for his club team, so that's where we're going to have an issue. It's the club coach that we have to work something out with now.


club coaches will have no choice if you put them against the *fact *that your player will or not attend the training on a certain day


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2021)

crush said:


> I count 30 games ((hs+club)) in the next 12 weeks.  This does not include playoffs.  The only double of anything that I suggest is a double shot of expresso


I would argue on expresso


----------



## JackZ (Mar 8, 2021)

Our U19 ECRL coach (also a HS school) is only holding one light practice a week.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 8, 2021)

Practices or games just about every day M-F or the next 9 weeks for HS for some D1 programs.

Some higher level clubs teams have 3-4 practices per next 3 months with league games on the weekend plus travel tournaments.

Obviously that's way too much to even considering doing both.  Compromise? I dunno if that's possible for some who's number one priority is school education & coursework. 

Trying to do both at the same with the same commitment and level of play is extremely difficult to do, some may succeed but doubling can lead to doing neither well or grades suffering also so be careful and remember every one needs some rest,  rehab and time off sometime.


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

electrichead72 said:


> We also have to remember that not every player on the HS team is also on a club team, so the HS coach has to train the entire team, but could perhaps make some concessions to the club players if they can work something out.
> 
> My son has HS games scheduled on just about every practice day that he has for his club team, so that's where we're going to have an issue. It's the club coach that we have to work something out with now.


Yes, perhaps the hs coach can allow club player to play only in big match ups and skip practices.  I went to school with Rick Leach and he was big time and had to miss tennis practice and some games because of national tournaments.  However, you could always count on Rick and his bro to show up for CIF and win it all.


----------



## VegasParent (Mar 8, 2021)

What you all are experiencing right now is what has been happening in Vegas in the fall the last few years. When my oldest kid played ECNL (2016/2017 season) they were not allowed to play high school soccer because of the many reasons that you all are giving such as burnout and injuries. They were also not allowed to do any school activities such as band, theater or student government. When boys ECNL started (and the same year girls DA started) they allowed girls to play high school soccer. One of the reasons I heard was because many of the boys were not willing to give up high school soccer to play ECNL. There would have been no way to justify keeping the girls from playing and allowing the boys. Don't know if this is true or not. So club players who want to play high school have to go through this grind for 4 years here.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 8, 2021)

Clear communication between families and coaches is the key-- we have been doing multiple seasons/practices for a few years between club and school. It wasn't always just soccer (volleyball/basketball/soccer) and the family has to have final say -- it may cause diminished playing time, but no injuries and playing time will come back.  We have been fortunate that the coaches have mostly worked with us with a few issues.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I put the blame on ECNL.  Why would you throw in so many games in a short period of time?  Injuries will happen due to mismanagement of  ECNL/DA.   There’s a reason why professional teams don’t play more than 1 game every 3 to 4 days.


I do commend SCDSL/SoCal for their approach to the spring season.  For the HS aged teams, they are playing every other weekend from March 23-April 24th. And then 1 game per weekend until May 16th.

I hope that all coaches are staying aware of playing time.  If you are playing 2 games per weekend and riding 11 players for all 80 minutes --- there's a good chance your HS varsity coach is doing the same thing with those same players.

HS is 12 games over about 9 weeks.  Take your player out or have her/him talk to your coach if they are cooked.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2021)

I'll also add that you need to make sure your player is also getting proper rest and eating right.  
This is not the time for them to go "All protein / no carbs" to get ready for beach season.  
And for girls -  be especially careful during their menstrual cycle


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 8, 2021)

I get what you're saying crush, but that's not really fair to the other players on the team if you just show up for the "important" games. Some coaches give game time based on being at training.

I don't want to be that guy, but without my son on the team they may not get very far. He's their #1 defender and helps to control/run that backline. I'm not saying the team is garbage without him, but he'd be tough to replace with who they have on the roster.

It's the club team he's going to have the problem with, and he'll pick the HS team over the club team if there's a push, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2021)

electrichead72 said:


> I get what you're saying crush, but that's not really fair to the other players on the team if you just show up for the "important" games. Some coaches give game time based on being at training.
> 
> I don't want to be that guy, but without my son on the team they may not get very far. He's their #1 defender and helps to control/run that backline. I'm not saying the team is garbage without him, but he'd be tough to replace with who they have on the roster.
> 
> It's the club team he's going to have the problem with, and he'll pick the HS team over the club team if there's a push, and I'm ok with that.


Those Center Backs and Holding Mids are going to be the ones that rarely sub off.  As much as I hate it when soccer teams do a basketball substitution at every opportunity (it kills the flow of a soccer game), I think coaches are going to need to swap players on and off frequently.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2021)

electrichead72 said:


> I get what you're saying crush, but that's not really fair to the other players on the team if you just show up for the "important" games. Some coaches give game time based on being at training.
> 
> I don't want to be that guy, but without my son on the team they may not get very far. He's their #1 defender and helps to control/run that backline. I'm not saying the team is garbage without him, but he'd be tough to replace with who they have on the roster.
> 
> It's the club team he's going to have the problem with, and he'll pick the HS team over the club team if there's a push, and I'm ok with that.


The issue of fairness don't exist in competitive environment. Goats will play whether they have been at training or not. Unless, of course, you coach or program don't care about results.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 8, 2021)

You're right, those are the days of the old AYSO teams, but some coaches, particularly HS coaches, still go that way.

That can also go the way of the coach that has "favorites" that play regardless of form and are not always the best player they can field in a given field position.

I'm sure we've seen it go both ways, we all have our stories.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 8, 2021)

From the past threes years of HS school soccer I noticed most teams carry nice sized rosters but usually start the same 11 and keep the bench rotation to a few players while most of the bench barely play, if at all. Time for HS coaches to stop being selfish and work on developing the bench and rotate more players so everyone gets some play time (obviously more skilled and hard working players should get more time)? Seen too many games where players never get into the game and barely play through out the season.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 8, 2021)

My oldest c/o 2021, has a unique opportunity to play over seas for the summer. She has decided to forgo her senior season and focus on her club season in addition the weight training and cardio/conditioning . She has chosen to attend the local JC that has a two year transfer program aligned with UC Davis for her major. She has never played ECnL/GA/DA or any of those “elite” leagues. So proud of that girl. She’s kept her head down, worked hard (soccer and academics) and built relationships over the past years with the coaches at the JC and UC Davis. As her parents we are so excited to travel with her this summer while she gets to play soccer in different countries against international competition. Covid could derail all this, keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Mibsy (Mar 8, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> My oldest c/o 2021, has a unique opportunity to play over seas for the summer. She has decided to forgo her senior season and focus on her club season in addition the weight training and cardio/conditioning . She has chosen to attend the local JC that has a two year transfer program aligned with UC Davis for her major. She has never played ECnL/GA/DA or any of those “elite” leagues. So proud of that girl. She’s kept her head down, worked hard (soccer and academics) and built relationships over the past years with the coaches at the JC and UC Davis. As her parents we are so excited to travel with her this summer while she gets to play soccer in different countries against international competition. Covid could derail all this, keeping our fingers crossed.


This is a great path and very mature decision - congratulations to your daughter!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 8, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> My oldest c/o 2021, has a unique opportunity to play over seas for the summer. She has decided to forgo her senior season and focus on her club season in addition the weight training and cardio/conditioning . She has chosen to attend the local JC that has a two year transfer program aligned with UC Davis for her major. She has never played ECnL/GA/DA or any of those “elite” leagues. So proud of that girl. She’s kept her head down, worked hard (soccer and academics) and built relationships over the past years with the coaches at the JC and UC Davis. As her parents we are so excited to travel with her this summer while she gets to play soccer in different countries against international competition. Covid could derail all this, keeping our fingers crossed.


Congrats to you and your DD!


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks guys. Appreciate it


----------



## Speed (Mar 8, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> If you have those concerns why do both?


in our situation we have hung in there for both only to have them collide. HS is our PE requirement and so have to stay in for the grade. Both coaches realize the situation and risk and have been cool about it


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> From the past threes years of HS school soccer I noticed most teams carry nice sized rosters but usually start the same 11 and keep the bench rotation to a few players while most of the bench barely play, if at all. Time for HS coaches to stop being selfish and work on developing the bench and rotate more players so everyone gets some play time (obviously more skilled and hard working players should get more time)? Seen too many games where players never get into the game and barely play through out the season.


So you want a HS coach to develop a player in a 2 month HS season?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> So you want a HS coach to develop a player in a 2 month HS season?


I would like for a coach to utilize the players he selected for his team. I would like the coach to give every girl that he selected for his team a chance to play in every game at some point.  Attitude, work ethic within the game (and in practice)match ups with in the game and things like that should definitely play a part in how minutes are shared. I don’t see how coaches carry players they never plan on playing unless they have to. Can’t be good for confidence and mental health. HS soccer from all the HS games I’ve been to is obviously not big business like some colleges and pros or other HS school sports that generate money for the school. I guarantee if I train, practice and have the ability to play I will improve in 2 months not matter what it is I’m doing. Doing something in practice but not have the chance to do it against competition and under pressure is not the same. Oh wait, I remember when I started training to run marathons, every day and every month counted. I didn’t know you couldn’t develop in anything at some level if it’s 2 months or less


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

I’m not advocating  for every player to get even minutes and no one has to earn them. But to have a kid show up to practice everyday and on game day they sit on the bench and fetch soccer balls is awesome, thanks coach.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I would like for a coach to utilize the players he selected for his team. I would like the coach to give every girl that he selected for his team a chance to play in every game at some point.  Attitude, work ethic within the game (and in practice)match ups with in the game and things like that should definitely play a part in how minutes are shared. I don’t see how coaches carry players they never plan on playing unless they have to. Can’t be good for confidence and mental health. HS soccer from all the HS games I’ve been to is obviously not big business like some colleges and pros or other HS school sports that generate money for the school. I guarantee if I train, practice and have the ability to play I will improve in 2 months not matter what it is I’m doing. Doing something in practice but not have the chance to do it against competition and under pressure is not the same. Oh wait, I remember when I started training to run marathons, every day and every month counted. I didn’t know you couldn’t develop in anything at some level if it’s 2 months or less


Some coaches will play everyone even during the playoff others not so much.

My player actually requested less playing time during the last season and coach agreed but some how that didn't happen.

Anyway some of the players that didn't get big minutes during the regular season ended up with big moments in the playoffs.  One player in particular scored there only goal of the season during post season play and later said it was one of the best memories and very rewarding to keep working remaining positive and contributing when called upon.

In general some coaches want to win so bad that the "fear" of using a larger rotation can get the best of them and others just don't like messing with the flow & rhythms of a particular set on the field but yeah I agree spreading out the minutes better would be beneficial to most HS players.


----------



## Swoosh (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I’m not advocating  for every player to get even minutes and no one has to earn them. But to have a kid show up to practice everyday and on game day they sit on the bench and fetch soccer balls is awesome, thanks coach.


Sounds like a debate on Equity vs Equality


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I would like for a coach to utilize the players he selected for his team. I would like the coach to give every girl that he selected for his team a chance to play in every game at some point.  Attitude, work ethic within the game (and in practice)match ups with in the game and things like that should definitely play a part in how minutes are shared. I don’t see how coaches carry players they never plan on playing unless they have to. Can’t be good for confidence and mental health. HS soccer from all the HS games I’ve been to is obviously not big business like some colleges and pros or other HS school sports that generate money for the school. I guarantee if I train, practice and have the ability to play I will improve in 2 months not matter what it is I’m doing. Doing something in practice but not have the chance to do it against competition and under pressure is not the same. Oh wait, I remember when I started training to run marathons, every day and every month counted. I didn’t know you couldn’t develop in anything at some level if it’s 2 months or less


Maybe because I wasn't born in US, I could never understand "everyone plays" mentality. Playing time has to be earned. Don't get me wrong, I agree with you that on FS and JV teams everyone should be playing and having fun, but on Varsity level it should not be the same. The way I'm looking at it, HS Varsity it's a just one step before College ball for many kids. Same principal - training every day and a lot of games in a short period of time. Do you think college players all play?
HS coaches get kids playing most of the year for a different club coaches playing different styles and positions, as well as kids who don't play at all. Expecting those HS coaches to improve anything with this bunch in 2 month is a pipe dream.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I would like for a coach to utilize the players he selected for his team. I would like the coach to give every girl that he selected for his team a chance to play in every game at some point.  Attitude, work ethic within the game (and in practice)match ups with in the game and things like that should definitely play a part in how minutes are shared. I don’t see how coaches carry players they never plan on playing unless they have to. Can’t be good for confidence and mental health. HS soccer from all the HS games I’ve been to is obviously not big business like some colleges and pros or other HS school sports that generate money for the school. I guarantee if I train, practice and have the ability to play I will improve in 2 months not matter what it is I’m doing. Doing something in practice but not have the chance to do it against competition and under pressure is not the same. Oh wait, I remember when I started training to run marathons, every day and every month counted. I didn’t know you couldn’t develop in anything at some level if it’s 2 months or less


In college, some players go 4 years and never or barely get in a game. My kid doesn't focus on playing a bunch of minutes in high school games. Girls soccer in high school is more about building friendships,  comraderie and school pride playing your rivals. It looks like social hour on the bench during  matches. 26 players on her team. Quite a few never get in and the coach tries when he can. I just told my kid yesterday to practice hard so she gets some minutes but she told me that high school game minutes were not her priority but club game minutes were because she knows that's a pathway to college ball. I thought, you know, you're right.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> So you want a HS coach to develop a player in a 2 month HS season?


They better coaches do and will help with development.

HS is not typical 2 months, this year everything is shorten but in a regular season can be a summer program, fall , and finally winter play until March+ depending on the post season.  That's like 6 months worth of practices, scrimmages, tournaments, league  playing, post season, and team bonding.  If players can't develop during that durations well yeah might be time to look at something else.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Maybe because I wasn't born in US, I could never understand "everyone plays" mentality. Playing time has to be earned. Don't get me wrong, I agree with you that on FS and JV teams everyone should be playing and having fun, but on Varsity level it should not be the same. The way I'm looking at it, HS Varsity it's a just one step before College ball for many kids. Same principal - training every day and a lot of games in a short period of time. Do you think college players all play?
> HS coaches get kids playing most of the year for a different club coaches playing different styles and positions, as well as kids who don't play at all. Expecting those HS coaches to improve anything with this bunch in 2 month is a pipe dream.


The beauty of HS is that parents have little to no influence on playing time.  It's not 100% pay to play. I know that quality of play varies from state to state, county to county.

Generally speaking, the kids who don't play many minutes or who don't play at all at least get the social aspect of it.  The HS sports experience transcends "playing time".  Just to be part of the team can be a win for players.  Wearing the jersey during the week, practices, dressing up for home games, etc...It's way beyond playing time.  Some frankly don't care if they play or not.  Not a bad thing.  The social thing is needed, especially now.


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 9, 2021)

My son dropped off an acronym team last year so that he could play high school with his friends. We found a club team with a bunch of players in the same situation and a coach that understands. So right now, while high school is ramping up, his club is ramping down. They will still play in their spring league but the coach is not going to be all hard core with practices. 

As a parent of one of the 99% of youth soccer players who wont go pro and who will [hopefully] get into college based on his grades and not soccer (saw too many commits to places like North Central North Dakota State to make playing soccer a prerequisite to choosing a college), my preference is which ever one makes him happy. I have also seen an added benefit that playing sports at his high school makes him want to go to school, which has helped his grades shoot up. Before, school was something that just got in the way of his 4-5 day a week soccer training schedule. Now it is what he does with his teammates while waiting for practice to start.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> They better coaches do and will help with development.
> 
> HS is not typical 2 months, this year everything is shorten but in a regular season can be a summer program, fall , and finally winter play until March+ depending on the post season.  That's like 6 months worth of practices, scrimmages, tournaments, league  playing, post season, and team bonding.  If players can't develop during that durations well yeah might be time to look at something else.


Regular HS season at public school is 2 month. Now you are talking about Private schools 6 month season. It's comparing apples with oranges.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Regular HS season at public school is 2 month. Now you are talking about Private schools 6 month season. It's comparing apples with oranges.


My kid goes to a public HS they start in summer, practice and play in the fall, tournaments, scrimmages, league starts Dec goes through Feb, post season in march yeah it's 6 months of playing and development in a typical season. Been like that for both my players going on about 7 seasons not count this year.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 9, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> My son dropped off an acronym team last year so that he could play high school with his friends. We found a club team with a bunch of players in the same situation and a coach that understands. So right now, while high school is ramping up, his club is ramping down. They will still play in their spring league but the coach is not going to be all hard core with practices.
> 
> As a parent of one of the 99% of youth soccer players who wont go pro and who will [hopefully] get into college based on his grades and not soccer (saw too many commits to places like North Central North Dakota State to make playing soccer a prerequisite to choosing a college), my preference is which ever one makes him happy. I have also seen an added benefit that playing sports at his high school makes him want to go to school, which has helped his grades shoot up. Before, school was something that just got in the way of his 4-5 day a week soccer training schedule. Now it is what he does with his teammates while waiting for practice to start.


Agree and the grades are important - I assume its the same in most schools - in my son's school there a minimum grade level or you're off the team. This season a key player was pulled the day of a game due to a grade in one subject. They lost the game - he got it back up pronto to play. All the boys were aware ... but not aware. That focused them. 

In AZ you can't do club & HS at the same time, so no conflict as people on here have been saying. I agree the level is below top club teams, but when you get some of the top HS teams playing, the level is good - plenty of letter league kids on each team (and plenty of kids showing they are just as good as those letter league kids too). My kid absolutely wanted to play HS and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> My kid goes to a public HS they start in summer, practice and play in the fall, tournaments, scrimmages, league starts Dec goes through Feb, post season in march yeah it's 6 months of playing and development in a typical season. Been like that for both my players going on about 7 seasons not count this year.


Where is that, LA? HS soccer is a Winter season, Dec-Feb. Only couple of schools will be playing in March in Playoffs. Summer is normally some camps and maybe few games. In Fall or Spring you not suppose to play HS soccer (not saying you don't), but not suppose to.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> My kid goes to a public HS they start in summer, practice and play in the fall, tournaments, scrimmages, league starts Dec goes through Feb, post season in march yeah it's 6 months of playing and development in a typical season. Been like that for both my players going on about 7 seasons not count this year.


And they have kids that play top level club as well participating in that entire 6 month process for a public HS soccer team? This is both of my daughters first year playing, but from my understanding of previous years it was like 3-4 weeks of conditioning and tryouts then a couple of month season and then playoffs -- i guess that makes about 3.5-4 month season.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> And they have kids that play top level club as well participating in that entire 6 month process for a public HS soccer team? This is both of my daughters first year playing, but from my understanding of previous years it was like 3-4 weeks of conditioning and tryouts then a couple of month season and then playoffs -- i guess that makes about 3.5-4 month season.


100%, but a coach only get to work with kids Dec-Feb, which is 2 - 2.5 month.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Where is that, LA? HS soccer is a Winter season, Dec-Feb. Only couple of schools will be playing in March in Playoffs. Summer is normally some camps and maybe few games. In Fall or Spring you not suppose to play HS soccer (not saying you don't), but not suppose to.


My experience  has been that there is a summer camp (3x week for 2 weeks), then HS Summer league (2 games per week for 6 weeks), then Fall Semester "Soccer Class" (conditioning, weights, some practice), then you have pre-season and league which starts in late November and typically does not take any time off during Christmas break.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

timbuck said:


> My experience  has been that there is a summer camp (3x week for 2 weeks), then HS Summer league (2 games per week for 6 weeks), then Fall Semester "Soccer Class" (conditioning, weights, some practice), then you have pre-season and league which starts in late November and typically does not take any time off during Christmas break.


Correct. That's what most public schools do. What I'm saying is that real soccer coaching and games only happens in Dec - Feb


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Maybe because I wasn't born in US, I could never understand "everyone plays" mentality. Playing time has to be earned. Don't get me wrong, I agree with you that on FS and JV teams everyone should be playing and having fun, but on Varsity level it should not be the same. The way I'm looking at it, HS Varsity it's a just one step before College ball for many kids. Same principal - training every day and a lot of games in a short period of time. Do you think college players all play?
> HS coaches get kids playing most of the year for a different club coaches playing different styles and positions, as well as kids who don't play at all. Expecting those HS coaches to improve anything with this bunch in 2 month is a pipe dream.


I clearly stated playing time should be earned, not given or payed for. I’m speaking more for the kids who never play. And from my personal experience with my kids I’ve seen improvement in as little 2 months when they switched clubs, had a new environment and a different coach.  It didn’t always happen but it can be done. I’ve also seen the opposite where a player leaves a coach or team and they regress in their development. I bet plenty of kids in college that don’t play would rather play. Never met anyone who loved warming up the bench. From last years varsity team 2 out of 7 seniors went on to play college. HS is the last hurrah for most, for the lucky few it ends in college and even less on to semi-pro or pro.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 9, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I put the blame on ECNL.  Why would you throw in so many games in a short period of time?  Injuries will happen due to mismanagement of  ECNL/DA.   There’s a reason why professional teams don’t play more than 1 game every 3 to 4 days.


First of all this is club season. Club soccer should not have to take a back seat to high school soccer, which dropped into club season. Yes, all coaches involved need to respect the schedules these kids are dealing with this spring. But it is not on ECNL or any club to adjust for high school soccer. Also, these are not professionals. Playing two youth soccer games in a weekend is not difficult. If you have a roster of any depth it is easy to do.


----------



## crush (Mar 9, 2021)

GT45 said:


> First of all this is club season. Club soccer should not have to take a back seat to high school soccer, which dropped into club season. Yes, all coaches involved need to respect the schedules these kids are dealing with this spring. But it is not on ECNL or any club to adjust for high school soccer. Also, these are not professionals. Playing two youth soccer games in a weekend is not difficult. If you have a roster of any depth it is easy to do.


It's soccer season for all.  Some kids get to do both and want the action that HS and club bring. No one should take a back seat to nothing.  Playing two big time ECNL back to back is very challenging, especially having 10 month break.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I clearly stated playing time should be earned, not given or payed for. I’m speaking more for the kids who never play. And from my personal experience with my kids I’ve seen improvement in as little 2 months when they switched clubs, had a new environment and a different coach.  It didn’t always happen but it can be done. I’ve also seen the opposite where a player leaves a coach or team and they regress in their development. I bet plenty of kids in college that don’t play would rather play. Never met anyone who loved warming up the bench. From last years varsity team 2 out of 7 seniors went on to play college. HS is the last hurrah for most, for the lucky few it ends in college and even less on to semi-pro or pro.


I understand your position but I strongly disagree.  I think the everyone gets to play and gets a trophy mentality creates weak adults that struggle with failure and tend to “lose their shit” when they realize that life isn’t fair.

I loved the training that my kid received from the Rayados when she was playing for Baja California.  Basically, they use soccer as a palatable way to teach kids life ain’t fair and that there are winners and losers in the real world.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Where is that, LA? HS soccer is a Winter season, Dec-Feb. Only couple of schools will be playing in March in Playoffs. Summer is normally some camps and maybe few games. In Fall or Spring you not suppose to play HS soccer (not saying you don't), but not suppose to.


Yes LA.

Tournaments happen in Nov, scrimmages, and non league games with multiple coaches working with them from nov-march and one or more sept-nov which is many months worth of coaching & possible development.

First contest is around mid Nov and playoffs go into March, our school normally gets close to the 28 games max that excludes the sectionals so there can be plenty of coaching and development time.

Some would say the fall club season is shorter and has less actual games so it's hard to say that 3 months offers anymore playing opportunities for the kids if they did just that.

This year is unquie,  it's all mashed together which makes things more difficult.

To avoid two much doubling up possible to do HS & Club with one taking place:  M,W,F and the other Tue/Thursday with one day as the double for example.  That's a lot of soccer and not for everyone but if your used to training 4x and have coaches on both ends that will accommodate could work out.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> but if your used to training 4x and have coaches on both ends that will accommodate could work out.


This!


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I understand your position but I strongly disagree.  I think the everyone gets to play and gets a trophy mentality creates weak adults that struggle with failure and tend to “lose their shit” when they realize that life isn’t fair.
> 
> I loved the training that my kid received from the Rayados when she was playing for Baja California.  Basically, they use soccer as a palatable way to teach kids life ain’t fair and that there are winners and losers in the real world.
> View attachment 10345


How many star athletes kill themselves, loose their wealth, turn to drugs after the game is over for them? Plenty do. The always got a pass cause they we’re bigger, stronger, more skilled and helped win. Some were not help accountable on the personal side and once the lights go out and they are no being told yes and how great they are, they loose their shit too, not just the ones who always got a trophy and had fair play time. Let’s not kid ourselves. Each person is different and there is not a one size fits all to create a “strong mentality”. Many big bad athletes are weak minded and are only my strong minded when it comes to their sport but can’t function when they are no longer “the man or woman”.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

Daughters current club coach keeps the roster to about 15. First half all get some action, 2nd half depends on what you did with your time in the first half. Some don’t come back in the second half cause they played sloppy, had attitude was selfish on the field etc. Doesn’t sound like everyone has fair play time and gets a trophy. Coach leaves it up to the girls to get more play time based on their actions from the first half, nothing else matters. He’s more into developing the person first and player 2nd. Guess my daughter is destined to lose her shit, who hasn’t at some point


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> Daughters current club coach keeps the roster to about 15. First half all get some action, 2nd half depends on what you did with your time in the first half. Some don’t come back in the second half cause they played sloppy, had attitude was selfish on the field etc. Doesn’t sound like everyone has fair play time and gets a trophy. Coach leaves it up to the girls to get more play time based on their actions from the first half, nothing else matters. He’s more into developing the person first and player 2nd. Guess my daughter is destined to lose her shit, who hasn’t at some point


15 on the Roster at what age? What happens when 5 gets injured?


----------



## MacDre (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> How many star athletes kill themselves, loose their wealth, turn to drugs after the game is over for them? Plenty do. The always got a pass cause they we’re bigger, stronger, more skilled and helped win. Some were not help accountable on the personal side and once the lights go out and they are no being told yes and how great they are, they loose their shit too, not just the ones who always got a trophy and had fair play time. Let’s not kid ourselves. Each person is different and there is not a one size fits all to create a “strong mentality”. Many big bad athletes are weak minded and are only my strong minded when it comes to their sport but can’t function when they are no longer “the man or woman”.


I agree.  I just think when a kid gets benched it can be a teachable moment and a golden opportunity to help your kid deal with adversity and a opportunity to gain a little street cred with your kids and let them know that you are a reliable and dependable source for advice when things don’t go as planned.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> 15 on the Roster at what age? What happens when 5 gets injured?


 03/04. Has worked wonderfully the past several seasons


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

My kids range from 12-22. Don’t think I ever remember having 5 kids out at once. Over training, over usage, not having enough off days and not being taught how to take care of their body on off days? Damn that is sad if having 5 injuries at the same time with 5 different players on the youth level is common.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm actually hearing and seeing some clubs be progressive and trimming down their training days to allow for their players to have a more balanced routine. For my oldest daughter, they've gone from 3 days mandatory to 2 days mandatory with 1 optional for club.

My daughter has been doing her part to outline her priorities with her Club and HS coaches:

Current Priority
1st - Club Soccer
2nd - Cross Country
3rd - HS Soccer

That priority takes into account games vs practices as well. Cross Country is wrapping up so it will be easier to manage in a couple of weeks.

One thing I commend her for was dissecting it even further and asking that her HS soccer coaches share their training plans for the week and asking them when they "really" need her to attend. So if she has to split / double time she can target to attend the HS training that will really be fruitful for her role on the team, i.e. Skill drills versus team drills / scrimmages. She plays holding / attacking mid so any work she can get in with the HS team holds the most value in the areas of setting the tone of style of play and how she communicates and sets up both the defense and offense. She plays at a private school when only a handful of club players, so the style of play changes drastically based on who is on the pitch. On a side note my youngest daughter will be joining her as she is stepping back on the pitch for HS play after a year of calling it quits with club and will be setting the tone in goal with a brand new pair of gloves. She transitioned quite well to Club Volleyball, but there's nothing like seeing her in goal again.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I agree.  I just think when a kid gets benched it can be a teachable moment and a golden opportunity to help your kid deal with adversity and a opportunity to gain a little street cred with your kids and let them know that you are a reliable and dependable source for advice when things don’t go as planned.


Most def. The life lessons I teach my kids go beyond the pitch. You can teach that same lesson when u play in the first half and get no play time in the 2nd half because of your actions. I’m all about accountability. I’d rather them be the best person, the best academic student they can be, responsible, accountable, compassionate, passionate, emphathetic, knowing when to flex and knowing when to scale it back, knowing how to deal with different people and all those things can help create a strong person....not just a strong athlete


----------



## MacDre (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> Most def. The life lessons I teach my kids go beyond the pitch. You can teach that same lesson when u play in the first half and get no play time in the 2nd half because of your actions. I’m all about accountability. I’d rather them be the best person, the best academic student they can be, responsible, accountable, compassionate, passionate, emphathetic, knowing when to flex and knowing when to scale it back, knowing how to deal with different people and all those things can help create a strong person....not just a strong athlete


What I am talking about has nothing to do with being an athlete.  I don’t think we live in a meritocracy.  I think many folks do everything right and still get screwed.  So how do you teach a kid that you can do everything right and still get screwed?  I think the answer is sports.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

MacDre said:


> What I am talking about has nothing to do with being an athlete.  I don’t think we live in a meritocracy.  I think many folks do everything right and still get screwed.  So how do you teach a kid that you can do everything right and still get screwed?  I think the answer is sports.


My kid once went for the lead in a school play. Rehearsed her lines, practiced the dance sequences, watched movies that related to the part she was practicing every damn day for hours to the point my wife and I, our other kids new the damn lines and were annoyed . She didn’t get the part and didn’t understand why. I explained to her it’s not always about who’s better, who put in the most work. Sometimes the person in charge may have a specific look in mind, may have a specific person in mind, could be cronyism or nepotism. The person who got the part could have had a better audition that day regardless of who worked harder. Explained sometimes you only have one shot to make an impression and if you keep working you may have to take a lesser role to earn trust and hope it leads to bigger role and maybe eventually the role you wanted. Also told her she may have not been ready and has to be honest with herself and keep auditioning


----------



## crush (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> My kid once went for the lead in a school play. Rehearsed her lines, practiced the dance sequences, watched movies that related to the part she was practicing every damn day for hours to the point my wife and I, our other kids new the damn lines and were annoyed . She didn’t get the part and didn’t understand why. I explained to her it’s not always about who’s better, who put in the most work. Sometimes the person in charge may have a specific look in mind, may have a specific person in mind, could be cronyism or nepotism. The person who got the part could have had a better audition that day regardless of who worked harder. Explained sometimes you only have one shot to make an impression and if you keep working you may have to take a lesser role to earn trust and hope it leads to bigger role and maybe eventually the role you wanted. Also told her she may have not been ready and has to be honest with herself and keep auditioning


My dd tried out for a lead role and killed it.  She was top soccer player at school and was popular.  The play director also had a child going for the same role.  Guess who got the start?  Yup, the directors dd. Life is not fair I told her.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2021)

Mac Dre: just wanted to say I’ve seen your past post and love your content bro. I believe we want the same things for our kids but just have a different way on conveying that message. I love the back and forth, the dialogue and hearing different perspectives and seeing how people from different walks of life handle similar situations. Respect


----------



## EOTL (Mar 9, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd tried out for a lead role and killed it.  She was top soccer player at school and was popular.  The play director also had a child going for the same role.  Guess who got the start?  Yup, the directors dd. Life is not fair I told her.


Given all your drama over the years, no doubt your daughter’s an expert and deserved the role. If it isn’t all those fat cat soccer club directors conspiring to ruin your child’s life, it’s drama school teachers. When will it stop?


----------



## notintheface (Mar 9, 2021)

OliveGroveHarrier said:


> Hi. With HS and Club about to start simultaneously, does anyone have experience with double sessions? My 05 midfielder is facing HS practices on M/Tu and games W/F. Meanwhile, club is Tu/Th with games Sat. And then tournaments? Travel?  Cross-country runners and swimmers can train 7d/week no problem, but they don't get kicked quite as much. I'm not too worried about motivation, but I am concerned about the physical toll such as overuse injury.  Is a double workout on Tue reasonable if his grades and attitude are kept up and Sun is rest day?  What can a parent or coach look for as a warning sign? Thank you.


Here's my somewhat biased opinion. The spring club season is basically going to be a throwaway, especially for your (sophomore?). The real action is going to be happening in summer/fall as you would expect. Your kid has a limited number of high school games remaining. Do the HS practice on Mon/Tue, play the game on Wednesday and go into full recovery mode Wednesday night / Thursday morning. Thursday night go to club practice and instruct your son to take it easy, don't go in hard for 50-50s, etc, and play the club game on Saturday. Your club coach understands the environment right now. Nobody is expecting anything out of a spring club season and getting to see high school friends that they've missed over the past year is more important imo.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 9, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> My kids range from 12-22. Don’t think I ever remember having 5 kids out at once. Over training, over usage, not having enough off days and not being taught how to take care of their body on off days? Damn that is sad if having 5 injuries at the same time with 5 different players on the youth level is common.


LOL, my son's team lost 7 players in the first tournament of the season once ... parents thought a roster of 18 was big ... they finished a couple of other tournaments with a bare 11 also.


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (Mar 9, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Here's my somewhat biased opinion. The spring club season is basically going to be a throwaway, especially for your (sophomore?). The real action is going to be happening in summer/fall as you would expect. Your kid has a limited number of high school games remaining. Do the HS practice on Mon/Tue, play the game on Wednesday and go into full recovery mode Wednesday night / Thursday morning. Thursday night go to club practice and instruct your son to take it easy, don't go in hard for 50-50s, etc, and play the club game on Saturday. Your club coach understands the environment right now. Nobody is expecting anything out of a spring club season and getting to see high school friends that they've missed over the past year is more important imo.


Thank you, notintheface. 70 replies before I found one on the topic! But it was worth it. I'd love to hear more opinions on the OP, if any. The gist of it is, "are 7 sessions a week with one double too much for a 15y"? He wants to, so what should I look for as a warning sign? I can tell if he's not motivated (he is), but I'm worried about an accumulation of knocks, overuse injuries, or other issues? He isn't a superstar but will probably start for both club and HS teams. Thanks, all!


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 10, 2021)

OliveGroveHarrier said:


> Thank you, notintheface. 70 replies before I found one on the topic! But it was worth it. I'd love to hear more opinions on the OP, if any. The gist of it is, "are 7 sessions a week with one double too much for a 15y"? He wants to, so what should I look for as a warning sign? I can tell if he's not motivated (he is), but I'm worried about an accumulation of knocks, overuse injuries, or other issues? He isn't a superstar but will probably start for both club and HS teams. Thanks, all!


So your question is:  8 sessions a week plus games on the weekend is too much?

If current work load is 3 + weekend games and you're considering doubling that right away yes that is risky.  Gradually ramping up from 3 to 4,5,6,7,8 is a better approach. Physical and mental fatigue is what to watch for that a quality of work and play.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> So your question is:  8 sessions a week plus games on the weekend is too much?
> 
> If current work load is 3 + weekend games and you're considering doubling that right away yes that is risky.  Gradually ramping up from 3 to 4,5,6,7,8 is a better approach. Physical and mental fatigue is what to watch for that a quality of work and play.


April will have two games a week in HS.  No ECNL so no worries.  Practices should be light for all top goats looking to play in all the games.  Then May kicks in with ECNL.  If hs team makes playoffs, this will be very tough on goats who will want and demand to play in the games.  Again, practice is rest time and heal the body time, not hard core practices.  I would honestly just play in the games.  No one who plays in the games will be practicing during the week.  No way!!!  Save body for ganas matches only.  I see in late April and early May, five games in 7 freaking days for my goat.  I'm going to ask ECNL to push their games back a week.  Question.  Does anyone know of a 17 year old playing in 5 games in 7 days?


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> April will have two games a week in HS.  No ECNL so no worries.  Practices should be light for all top goats looking to play in all the games.  Then May kicks in with ECNL.  If hs team makes playoffs, this will be very tough on goats who will want and demand to play in the games.  Again, practice is rest time and heal the body time, not hard core practices.  I would honestly just play in the games.  No one who plays in the games will be practicing during the week.  No way!!!  Save body for ganas matches only.  I see in late April and early May, five games in 7 freaking days for my goat.  I'm going to ask ECNL to push their games back a week.  Question.  Does anyone know of a 17 year old playing in 5 games in 7 days?


It will be up to an individual goat - some can do it and some can't.


----------



## Own Goal (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> April will have two games a week in HS.  No ECNL so no worries.  Practices should be light for all top goats looking to play in all the games.  Then May kicks in with ECNL.  If hs team makes playoffs, this will be very tough on goats who will want and demand to play in the games.  Again, practice is rest time and heal the body time, not hard core practices.  I would honestly just play in the games.  No one who plays in the games will be practicing during the week.  No way!!!  Save body for ganas matches only.  I see in late April and early May, five games in 7 freaking days for my goat.  I'm going to ask ECNL to push their games back a week.  Question.  Does anyone know of a 17 year old playing in 5 games in 7 days?


My 17 year old will most likely have a few weeks of playing 4 games plus a track meet each week. Not ideal. But it’s her senior year and she wants to do her last season of HS sports with her friends. She’ll definitely pull back when her body tells her it’s too much. Her club teammates will all be in the same boat (well, minus the track meet for most, but add in softball and lacrosse games for a few of them).


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> My 17 year old will most likely have a few weeks of playing 4 games plus a track meet each week. Not ideal. But it’s her senior year and she wants to do her last season of HS sports with her friends. She’ll definitely pull back when her body tells her it’s too much. Her club teammates will all be in the same boat (well, minus the track meet for most, but add in softball and lacrosse games for a few of them).


Plus track?  Please tell me she only has to show up for the race and then she can leave.  I say go for it because you only live once.  My dd wants to run in the 400 relay and that's it.  I believe she will do Volleyball, Soccer and then track her senior year.  Go out as tri sport athlete senior year is what makes legends, just like so many did in the old days.  It's not ideal but it's fun for some and that's why they do sport


----------



## Own Goal (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Plus track?  Please tell me she only has to show up for the race and then she can leave.  I say go for it because you only live once.  My dd wants to run in the 400 relay and that's it.  I believe she will do Volleyball, Soccer and then track her senior year.  Go out as tri sport athlete senior year is what makes legends, just like so many did in the old days.  It's not ideal but it's fun for some and that's why they do sport


She’s done soccer, XC, and track all 4 years of high school, so she’s used to the double practices. It hasn’t always been easy, but now that she’s in the home stretch of her high school years she just wants to have fun. Good luck to your dd - 4x400 is my dd’s favorite event! And enjoy it all - it sure goes by fast!


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> She’s done soccer, XC, and track all 4 years of high school, so she’s used to the double practices. It hasn’t always been easy, but now that she’s in the home stretch of her high school years she just wants to have fun. Good luck to your dd - 4x400 is my dd’s favorite event! And enjoy it all - it sure goes by fast!


What is XC?


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> What is XC?


cross country.....


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> cross country.....


Oh, that makes sense.  Man, I sucked at that race.  I was always in the front at the beginning of these 6 mile runs and then tailed off and would be huffin and puffin to the finish line.  Always would I finish but not win and no chance to win.  These skinny dudes would win....lol!!!  I quit XC in 6th grade.  I went for 40 yard dash.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Oh, that makes sense.  Man, I sucked at that race.  I was always in the front at the beginning of these 6 mile runs and then tailed off and would be huffin and puffin to the finish line.  Always would I finish but not win and no chance to win.  These skinny dudes would win....lol!!!  I quit XC in 6th grade.  I went for 40 yard dash.


Reminds me when my bro had his first XC high school event. Bro took off in a dead sprint and was way ahead the first 2 miles, was on the side throwing up after 2 miles and came in last


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> Reminds me when my bro had his first XC high school event. Bro took off in a dead sprint and was way ahead the first 2 miles, was on the side throwing up after 2 miles and came in last


Yes, that was me but with way more ego, pride and cockiness all in one.  I was super arrogant in high school if you could imagine   I told all the skinny guys I would beat them in the 6 mile.  I was more like the the Rabbit vs the skinny turtle.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> What is XC?


Cross country

One of my boys best friend won his local meet recently so it's great to see the teens competing again. 

 Lean and mean, our son loves running and goes out with them some mornings just for kicks off-season.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> Good luck to your dd - 4x400 is my dd’s favorite event!


Such a great event, both speed and pace are critical. The 4x100 gets the hype but the 4x400 is my favorite to watch and my DD's favorite to run!


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Such a great event, both speed and pace are critical. The 4x100 gets the hype but the 4x400 is my favorite to watch and my DD's favorite to run!


I was confused.  My dd did the 4x100 which is the 400 right?  So the 4x400 is running around once around the track before the hand off?


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Cross country
> 
> One of my boys best friend won his local meet recently so it's great to see the teens competing again.
> 
> Lean and mean, our son loves running and goes out with them some mornings just for kicks off-season.


I hated running and pre-season BS, I wont lie.  I only wanted to play in the games


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> So the 4x400 is running around once around the track before the hand off?


Yes sir, one lap before the hand off.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 11, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yes sir, one lap before the hand off.


This is the most demanding...and 800


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> This is the most demanding...and 800


That's another great race! You'll always have someone running quietly spring up on you in the last 200m. They use that turn as a slingshot.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yes sir, one lap before the hand off.


Ok.  No way my goat does the 400.  Her old track coach told her she had to do the 200 if she wanted to be on the 100 relay and 100 solo.  She was first out of the gate and then the others start catching up.  Usually the one's with long legs wins, right?  If their was 25 meter race she might win....lol.  I want to see those spec techs for 2021/2022 ECNL season bro.  Maybe a pre-season top 5?


----------

